# Wtf???



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

72 degrees in Denver, CO tomorrow, 74 on Tuesday 

How's a guy to make any payup with 16" for the year? lol. Thank God i didn't buy any new equipment this year :realmad:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

RamPainting said:


> 72 degrees in Denver, CO tomorrow, 74 on Tuesday
> 
> How's a guy to make any payup with 16" for the year? lol. Thank God i didn't buy any new equipment this year :realmad:


6"-10" tonight for us. By the end of tomorrow they are saying 8"-12". We were in your shoes last year, and you guys were getting clobbered. Gotta love Global warming  .
The season isnt over yet. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

It happens. Boston got the shaft 2 years ago when I first bought my new truck


----------

